# Drywall compound



## Bluekingfisher (24 Jun 2011)

Gents/all,

I am about to undertake the refurbishment of the downstairs loo, its only a small room but to hide some pipework I am going to box it in with plaster board. I'm not planning on skim coating the new plasterboard, just going to use a finishing compound to seal the joints (after being taped) and fill the screw holes.

What is the product called that is used for filling the seams and nail holes.? I've had a look in the builders merchants but theere seems and endless amount of products for every aspect, i just didn't want to buy a bag of the wrong stuff.

Would this product also be suitable for filling the scrapes and dinks in the remaining plastered walls.

Thanks for any assistance offered.

David


----------



## marcros (24 Jun 2011)

Bluekingfisher":2oal0cei said:


> Gents/all,
> 
> I am about to undertake the refurbishment of the downstairs loo, its only a small room but to hide some pipework I am going to box it in with plaster board. I'm not planning on skim coating the new plasterboard, just going to use a finishing compound to seal the joints (after being taped) and fill the screw holes.
> 
> ...



Personally, for what you have described, I would use something like Artex, although that is not what you had in mind. This will scim over the tape easily enough, will fill the holes/scrapes/dinks and is easier to sand than polyfiller/some of the other compounds. It will also give a smoother finish.

Probably one of those jobs where there are numerous ways of doing it, and numerous products. Somebody will chip in in a second with an entirely different suggestion.


----------



## Dibs-h (24 Jun 2011)

Bluekingfisher":2log8uj8 said:


> Gents/all,
> 
> I am about to undertake the refurbishment of the downstairs loo, its only a small room but to hide some pipework I am going to box it in with plaster board. I'm not planning on skim coating the new plasterboard, just going to use a finishing compound to seal the joints (after being taped) and fill the screw holes.
> 
> ...



You mean this stuff - http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/220995

Or dry - http://www.ebuildingsupplies.co.uk/prod ... F682193D32

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Bluekingfisher (24 Jun 2011)

Thanks Dibs, That's the fstuff, if only I had of thought of the obvious name for what it actually does, I may have found it for myself. Was too busy thinking it may be some brand name, known only to the building trade #-o 

Thank you.

David


----------



## promhandicam (24 Jun 2011)

In my (limited) experience I found that the ready mixed jointing compound takes forever to go off unless it is a very thin coat. You are better off with dry version of something like gyproc joint cement and then mix up what you need although only buy a small bag and check the use by dates if you are buying it from a shed as it doesn't have a very long shelf life. It is much better than ordinary filler and is what I use if I need to fill any larger areas when decorating. Also for edge joints (rather than corners) I use the self adhesive scrim tape rather than the paper jointing tape as I've had the paper tape lift which is a right prolapsed haemorrhoid (hopefully this expression gets round the swearing filter!)

Steve


----------



## jasonB (24 Jun 2011)

I too like the Gyproc Easyfill and use it as a general internal filler as well as for taped joints. You can by it in a lot of Decorators suppliers as well as the usual plasterboard suppliers.

J


----------



## Lons (24 Jun 2011)

I use both joint filler and easyfill on a regular basis but prefer the latter and I never throw any away. Just boarded some ares of my kitchen this week and used easyfill which was opened at least 6 months ago.
i just make sure that I seal the bag into a polythene bag and tape it up to keep out damp as it's kept in a garage. Worst thing that can happen is that it goes off quicker than usual, not always a bad thing, so don't mix too much ata a time.

When I open a new bag, I put some into a sealed coffe jar for easy access when I need to patch up small damaged ares. easyfill is much easier to sand than polyfilla.

Bob


----------



## chrs_666 (24 Jun 2011)

Im with the easi fill every time i then sand it with my orbital sander on low speed hooked up to a hover.


----------



## Ateallthepies (24 Jun 2011)

I use gyproc ready mix joint cement for most filling applications even on wood where it out performs many purpose wood fillers like Tetrion.

If you can handle the longer dry time it is excellent, if not easy fill may be better. I like the ready mix tub gear though.

For truly invisible repairs to walls and ceilings I use nothing else.


steve


----------



## Bluekingfisher (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks very much fellahs for the advice, much appreciated.

Steve mentioned using self adhesive scrim for edge joints, fortunately The wall space is just under 4' wide so one board should do. However is the self adhesive scrim OK to use on the corner joint. Seems a silly question although better to be safe than sorry and ask I suppose.

Thanks again

David


----------



## jasonB (25 Jun 2011)

Its not ideal for corner joints, the best way is to make sure your corner is formed from two tapered edges and then use the paper/steel tape which gives a hard non denting arris.

If you don't want to spend out on a whole roll for just one job then I would just do teh corner without ant forn of tape, just make sure it is well screwed to teh stud or has plenty of drywall adhesive behind. On corners its hard to get the mesh tape flat and this means its likely to rub through the filler.

Jason


----------



## Bluekingfisher (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks Jason, it's only going to be a 4'x5' section so I'll go with the economical option of ensuring a tight fit in the corner requiring the minimal amount of filler.


----------



## promhandicam (25 Jun 2011)

Bluekingfisher":1dezhjod said:


> Thanks Jason, it's only going to be a 4'x5' section so I'll go with the economical option of ensuring a tight fit in the corner requiring the minimal amount of filler.


Are you talking internal corner or external? If external, then the other option is to use a length of thin coat angle bead with taper edge boards making the corner. If it is an internal corner and you don't fancy skimming the whole wall then get the joint as tight as possible and then run decorators caulk down the joint.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (27 Jun 2011)

Thankfully it's the internal corner, having read your previous I will not need to muck about with joint compound on this project, just a little spot of filler to fill in the screw holes.

Thanks for your advice mate much appreciated.

David


----------

